# Does this puppy look all right?



## FilgaiasGuardian (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm planning on picking up my first German Shepherd puppy next week from a breeder I found through puppyfind.com. The reason I'm concerned is that I saw this picture of my puppy at 7 weeks. Most german shepherd pups I've seen at this age are nice and stocky, but this guy seems so skinny and less fluffy than other pups I've seen. But like I said, this is my first time getting a german shepherd so I was wanting an opinion from someone more experienced. Maybe I'm being paranoid, but I'm spending a lot of money on this pup and I want to make sure I'm getting a healthy pet. Thanks very much!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He's very cute, but I would NOT buy a puppy from puppyfind.com. Is it too late to back out of this transaction?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If you are wiling to spend some money and want a healthy puppy, you should be looking for a puppy from a rescue or a reputable breeder. Back out of this if you can, even if the little guy is very cute.


----------



## FilgaiasGuardian (Jun 7, 2010)

I do have a deposit down so I probably can't get that back unless I have a really good reason. I was concerned about buying a puppy online, but the plus side is the breeder is only a few hours from where I live so I will be seeing the puppy in person before I pay the rest of the balance.


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

I suppose I'll give you a different thought on the matter. The dog is already born, alive and needs a good home. I know I sound like a bleeding heart but there is a strong possibility that this dog will be fine in the right home, just like most GSD's. In normal conditions, I'd suggest you find a good breeder but the better the breeder the more expensive it will be. If you absolutely can't afford a better breeder and this is your only option and you are willing to spend the time to take care of this GSD then you must do what you must do. You won't be judged negatively if you get this dog but you must make the right decision based on your situation. If you do get this dog then give it lots of love and care.

Regarding this specific dog ... it looks a little skinny but you can fix that. Get it to a good vet for a check-up immediately. Feed it good food. Give it a good home and don't keep it caged up all the time. Spend a lot of time with it ... it will be like having a child but it's worth it in the long run.

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Sometimes losing a deposit should be looked at as a lesson learned and much cheaper than buying a puppy with health problems. Has there been any health testing on the parents? Will you be able to see them? What do you know about the breeder?


----------



## FilgaiasGuardian (Jun 7, 2010)

Both parents and much of their pedigree are OFA certified and the breeders said there's no history of health problems. They do own both parents and I'll be able to see them.

I picked this breeder because they breed German working lines and the parents and previous litters looked lovely on their site. I'm just  getting anxious now because it's not a small amount of money and I don't want any regrets hindering my relationship with the new puppy.

I'd be lying if I said money wasn't a factor in my choice of breeder as well. I would happily pay $1500-$2000 if I could, but it's just more than I can manage. This pup is $750 with a microchip and health guarentee, which was about what I was hoping to pay for a puppy. I realize over 12+ years, the initial price of the puppy is pretty negligible, but at the moment I'm a student living on grants, scholarships and student loans. I'm allowed to use the money on pet food, vet bills and obedience lessons, but it's hard to justify $2000 for a puppy. The money I'm putting towards buying this guy is what I've got spare from my part time job.

Thanks very much for the input so far, everyone. I'll probably just have to drive out there and have a look at the puppy and parents myself before I decide for sure. I'd hate to lose the deposit and I am a sucker for a cute puppy face, though. T-T


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

FilgaiasGuardian said:


> I'll probably just have to drive out there and have a look at the puppy and parents myself before I decide for sure.


That is absolutely recommended. :thumbup:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

If I were you, I would go to the OFA site and see for myself. Are the parents titled? Also, why do you want a working line dog? Be clear with yourself about what kind of dog you want ... temperament, drive, etc. All puppies are cute. That's kind of a given. So concentrate on picking one whose personality best suit your lifestyle, living situation, training experience, and future plan for the pup.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

FilgaiasGuardian said:


> Both parents and much of their pedigree are OFA certified and the breeders said there's no history of health problems. They do own both parents and I'll be able to see them.
> 
> I picked this breeder because they breed German working lines and the parents and previous litters looked lovely on their site. I'm just getting anxious now because it's not a small amount of money and I don't want any regrets hindering my relationship with the new puppy.
> 
> ...


Be careful you don't come home with TWO puppies, then! :rofl:

I know you probably want a GSD very badly (after all, they ARE the best dogs  ), but sometimes they wind up needing expensive vet care, even outside of congenital health problems. Like the time my 9 month old (now 7 year old) bitch got ahold of a bottle of ibuprofen tablets. Nobody could say whether or not the bottle had been empty before she crunched it up, so we had to assume that it had pills in it and that she had swallowed some of them. Two days and $1100 later, she was fine. (Veterinary health insurance for major medical incidents would have softened that particular blow.)

May I suggest bringing another GSD owner along, if you know one? A disinterested party with experience in the breed might be a good person to have along.

Overall, I tend to agree with ElvisP. The dog is here, you sound like you're motivated to do right by him; if the parents look and act okay go for it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Do they have a website?

What does the puppy contract say?


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Look at my guy at 4 weeks. 










He is a tank already


----------



## liliafavor (Jun 22, 2010)

I want to be my puppy likes very beautiful. It's very cute. I purchase the black puppy. I spend the more money.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This is just a post in general...I obviously know nothing about the breeder you chose. (website and more info would be helpful  )

It's important to go with a reputable breeder. Aside from health and temp. issues that can arise...you are supporting someone that is not doing things right. While it's easy to say..well, the puppy has already been born..I'm a bleeding heart...we have to resist that. I know it's hard.,,trust me..I'm a bleeding heart myself.....but..if people continue to buy from unreputable breeders and petstores...even if it's because they feel sorry for that pup...they enable these people to continue what they are doing...they are getting what they are in it for...money...and the cycle just continues. No buyers...they are out of business. 

Now in this particular case...one quick question would be...how well did they screen you? Did they discuss anything with you...ask you any questions...etc? A reputable breeder cares about where their pups go. 

What is in the contract? Any health quarantees? Are you required to return the dog if for any reason in the future you can no longer keep? 

There are some great links that outline in details how to tell if someone is a good breeder...I think Maggie has them?


----------

